# Xmas Wishes Deleted! Seriously! lol



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Guys I mean W...T...F!........

Seriously....... post up Xmas wishes to the membership and you delete it........

Really!!!!

Not even a PM for courtesy!

Merry Christmas to you all! Even Scrooge Mc Moderator!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Happy Christmas Waheed x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It wasn't deleted, it was merged with the same topic in the OT section


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> It wasn't deleted, it was merged with the same topic in the OT section


Ah ok, thanks for the heads up... Merry Xmas! :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Merry Christmas Wak! I've not seen your post yet but I'll have a look now. It's always nice to see someone you know wishing everyone condiments of the seasoning but I suppose we could be awash with similar threads this time of year. Perhaps we should have had the forethought to have an official forum Merry Christmas thread. Ah well, the sentiment is there and from all here. All the best


----------

